# Is Skipping Good Cardio ?



## legoheed (Sep 14, 2011)

im just back from the gym and i noticed a few of the guys were skipping, they wernt big guys but i know boxers do a lot of skipping to loose weight,

what im wondering is if its worthwhile doing or just stik to the treadmill and crosstrainer ? bearing in mind that i have nevr skipped and will look a giant pansy even attempting to do it ?


----------



## legoheed (Sep 14, 2011)

?? anyone


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Yes, get a proper 9ft leather rope though. Weighted handles is a bonus. 10mins is a good warm up, just hop high enough so that the rope passes under your foot. Not as easy as it looks at first!


----------



## legoheed (Sep 14, 2011)

lol i can see me end up choking myself haha


----------



## antere07 (Sep 29, 2011)

Its really good haha, gets me breathing out my @rse after 5 mins let alone 10, only thing that puts me off is the fact i got bad knees but no pain no gain!


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

I've always found it a pain getting a couple of mates to hold the rope though


----------



## Dazzaa (Jan 13, 2012)

It's one of the best imo, i used to do alot of boxing and i found skipping was great for fat loss and stamina, more so than running or possibly even swimming (maybe)! It's a great cardio workout


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

as Dazaa said, its one of the best. it looks easy but i guarantee that after 10-15mins you will know you have done some cardio!


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

Love skipping!!!!

Do it!!!


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

Its great cardio. Anything that knackers you out like that in such a short time is good, beat 30 minutes on the treadmill anyday


----------



## huge monguss (Apr 5, 2011)

Yes try not to whip your self though I always seem to look like a slave when I have finished


----------



## Mighty Sparrow (Apr 10, 2011)

Skipping is excellent cardio, it seems to make everything hurt!


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

Skipping is a great cardio exercise and can be varied in lots of ways.

Always good to try different things as doing the same stuff can get tedious.

If you've never skipped before then you will have to be patient, as it can be tricky at first, just start slow and don't jump too high off the ground.


----------



## legoheed (Sep 14, 2011)

thatnks for the info people. ill order some just now


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

legoheed said:


> thatnks for the info people. ill order some just now


You got to video your first attempt legoheed and post it on here :thumb:


----------



## jed (Nov 30, 2011)

yes.... oh sorry I misread I thought you said "is skipping cardio good?" screw cardio keep bulking for a couple more months yet


----------



## legoheed (Sep 14, 2011)

lol im not ready to bulk up yet currently stripping fat .. i wanna get down to about 15-17% bf then im gonna get HUGE


----------



## jed (Nov 30, 2011)

legoheed said:


> lol im not ready to bulk up yet currently stripping fat .. i wanna get down to about 15-17% bf then im gonna get HUGE


as big as that text?! Man you're crazy


----------



## legoheed (Sep 14, 2011)

I TRY


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

I skip, I skip cardio every week !!


----------

